# Is it really about the snowboarding?



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

... you're definetly onto something there crassus..
lol

but its great meeting people while snowboarding.
for me its about both....but maybe i'm leaning more to the night.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

When given the chance to be able to snowboard, I would welcome the opportunity of a thrill and adventure that goes with snowboarding...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Its all about the social life for me :thumbsup: 

Boarding is great, but meeting new people is the best :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2006)

crassus said:


> So do you really go for the snowboarding, or the fun that comes when the sun goes down?



It's gotta be about both.

Nothing beats riding all day, taking a beating, then kicking it at the lodge over a 12-pack later that night, IMO...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

ghost said:


> It's gotta be about both.
> 
> Nothing beats riding all day, taking a beating, then kicking it at the lodge over a 12-pack later that night, IMO...


True. It's a little bit of both.

Plus the ladies love us


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2006)

ghost said:


> It's gotta be about both.
> 
> Nothing beats riding all day, taking a beating, then kicking it at the lodge over a 12-pack later that night, IMO...


i will definately have to agree with this


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

Yeah def both. And the ladies are a major plus!


----------



## Hollywood (Aug 3, 2007)

Half the fun is the snowboarding getting there as soon as the resort opens then leaving when its closing. Then going out and hittin the bars or just goin out fer supper with your crew. And how tight you get with the people you go up with.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Wes said:


> Plus the ladies love us



True... Seems to be something about snowboarders?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

*bars and betties..*

bars and betties can be had in any joe schmoo town village or city-

good off piste backcountry cant-

its all about the riding for me. 

its the most imporant thing in my life.

p.s. i have no kids or a girlfriend and yes i love my family!:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

GOOD CALL SURFSNO....

a good day riding on the mountain takes the cake. everything else is just icing.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

We are on SNOWBOARDING forums we are deff there for the snowboarding y0.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

i think its about the snowboarding...the night life is jsut a plus that comes with it


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> I work hard and I play hard. Nothing beats a fun day of riding followed up by a great long night of partying. Put the snowboard up against the wall and break out the Tangurey and Tonic, pack those bowls and the rest is like clockwork!


Amen!

I've been known to break out the T&T _BEFORE_ putting the snowboard up against the wall. Responsibly, of course.  

Riding alone isn't much fun, so I'd say it's gotta be a combination of riding and socializing.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That's funny "riding alone isn't much fun". Some of the best days I have had have been by myself at the resort or in the backcountry. Of course Cody is keeping me company in the bc so maybe it doesn't count.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Cody is better company than most people!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Snowboarding has come close to breaking up a 19 year relationship for me. At the end of the day, snowboarding will stay faithful to you every time.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I feel like an old geezer saying this, but I go to the mountains to snowboard...not party. But then again, I'm not fortunate enough to have the opportunity to go and ride great snow, so I try and spend as much time as possible. Don't get me wrong, I WILL have the odd drink or two, but in terms of getting super wasted...not happening.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

im about the ride, i like to have a beer or 2 after but its about riding for me. clubs and bars are not my thing anymore.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

well I ride my ass off everyday I get out, but I also like to have a girl ride me all night long, so the bars are important to my lifestyle. I can balance both to suit my happiness, so once again what works well for one does not always work for another. Just remember once you find that one thing that works for you, there are other things out there that may work as well. Explore and try it all.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

yep... i love the riding... i do love a drink or 12 as well though. but when it comes down to it, i'd prefer to stay in and get an early start then to miss a morning of great riding... that night however, i'm there to party... really i guess it all comes down to the quality of each... i'm not even going to miss a crap day riding because i sat at home and got smashed by myself, but i'm sure as hell not going to miss a kickin party if the riding conditions aren't spectacular.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

well being an old bastard, i ain't got the stamina for burning the candles at all ends..... and the chance to snowboard comes too few and far between and so i ain't never gonna have a pub night at the risk of missing a good early start on the hill the next day.

for me, i just love riding and if i get to meet up with some new people when doing this, well it just makes the whole thing more memorable and enjoyable.

so get up, eat a huge brekkie, get to the hill for no later than 10ish and then ride all day til last lift. then beer and big food.

then home, change and hot tub with more booze. then bed ways. wake up, and repeat. 

i sometimes feel bad for missing the night life, but it is just a question of priorities; i can brutalise my liver when my knees have left me once and for all i reckon!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> well being an old bastard, i ain't got the stamina for burning the candles at all ends..... and the chance to snowboard comes too few and far between and so i ain't never gonna have a pub night at the risk of missing a good early start on the hill the next day.
> 
> for me, i just love riding and if i get to meet up with some new people when doing this, well it just makes the whole thing more memorable and enjoyable.
> 
> ...



i agree with you on that one!!! It's like the older I get the more I don't want to pound beers before a day of riding... or hiking... or anything else ... but don't get me wrong If I know its going to be shit the next day i will have a few!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

for sure; gotta have that home run bevvie; and then a few more when hot tubbing it....

but as for getting wankered or having an all nighter....meh i can do that anytime, but sliding.... that a precious few weeks in each year! if i'm lucky!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, hot tubbing it is key. Especially now that I have a hot tub...


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

If I have a really good day on the slopes (or near deadly), I tend to binge out on the booze. Then the next day I have the worst hangover in which for the life of me I cannot find my balance. One time at Marmot I slept in the van trying to burn off the binge from the night before, totally missing out on a great snow day. The last time was in Big White where I had to be carried back to my bunk by 5 Aussies and 1 Englishman, which I will call an "Australian Funeral". Strange thing is, the Aussies were so fascinated by my antics they wanted to go drinking with me in Kelowna the next day. Ummmm....no.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

If it was all about the nightlife I wouldn't be spending money on snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

In South Korea not a lot of bars near the slopes...

Now back in Montana or CO... I liked staying up all night in the hotel, just me my friends, and a nice Keg of Coors Light...

I will always say however that the boarding comes first... if its snowing that night im sleeping getting ready for an early morning full of pow.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

i love snowboard. learn every time i sesh, but the one thing is meet new people and make your experience better. especially meeting the ladies


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm all about tearing up the mountain all day then tearing up the town at night...goes great hand in hand.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

It's all about the riding for me... I can go on a week long trip and not care if I do anything other than snowboarding because that's what I'm there to do. I'm not against partying after a long hard day of riding but, I'll always be up the next morning waiting in line when the lifts first open or getting ready to head out in the b/c.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

until this season, at night I'd be driving back to the city, we'll see what it's like now that I live in the mountains and have some friends in resort towns however.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

wclumberjack said:


> im about the ride, i like to have a beer or 2 after but its about riding for me. clubs and bars are not my thing anymore.


+1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I'd rather have a few beers & get plenty of rest & hit it hard the next day. 
Often times I'll ride before work & that inevitably makes for a long day.

Arrive at WP for 1st chair & leave around 12:30/1PM-ish for work at 4PM & work until midnight get home around 1AM. 
Lather, rinse, repeat. 

A quick recovery is more important to me then nursing a hang over.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

night boarding is one of the funnest things i have ever done,
especially with the huge mile long lines at mthigh from 9-5.
after 6.30-7.00ish tho, everyone starts to leave, and me and my 
friends have pretty much the whole mountain to ourselves.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

bravo_castle said:


> +1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> I'd rather have a few beers & get plenty of rest & hit it hard the next day.
> Often times I'll ride before work & that inevitably makes for a long day.
> 
> ...



I'm only 24 so I'm still living up the night life. But I have to admit I find myself not liking the crazy clubs anymore and now I'm more into the laid back bar scene. Especially here in Germany...the club scene consist of 15-17 year old girls that look anything but 15-17...so yeah that and alcohol is a bad combination.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

I like the riding, but I've met some really good friends through it, so I'd have to say both, I'm not much of a partier though. <--plain jane, haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

I gotta agree with ghost. I love shredding all day, then just kickin at at night with the buddies over a few beers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Boarding....lets be serious.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

It is really about the snowboarding but partying after a long day of riding is nice too. Especially when you're chillin with cute girls. But that don't get in the way of boarding cause I could wake up the next day as early as I want and snowboard all day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

It's all about the snowboarding for me. I'm usually too beat to party afterwards and would much rather just have a nice sitting with my friend mary and ill occasionally have a few beers but I never get wasted afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> I like to go out after riding too. Chicks get turned on when u walk in with your riding pants on..


lol thats so true! walk into a lodge full of chicks, and if you have the right pants then their all over you. snowboarding pants are a total pussie magnet.

im down to party after, not really with a lot of people cus im not THAT open a guy, usually with a select few people so you can make the memories more valuable, this might sound like some pussie shit but thats because im still young and learning. beers+bud+hottub with a pretty little number in between somewhere is just about the perfect thing after a day full of riding i gotta say


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

colortv said:


> lol thats so true! walk into a lodge full of chicks, and if you have the right pants then their all over you. snowboarding pants are a total pussie magnet.
> 
> im down to party after, not really with a lot of people cus im not THAT open a guy, usually with a select few people so you can make the memories more valuable, this might sound like some pussie shit but thats because im still young and learning. beers+bud+hottub with a pretty little number in between somewhere is just about the perfect thing after a day full of riding i gotta say


i agree:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Both.

I can't enjoy myself when I'm kicking back with friends at the end of the day unless I went out and did some sweet stuff but I can't really go out and shred if I have nothing to look forward to.

Although I think if I had to choose I'd choose snowboarding for snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Well its all bout the boarding for me but i'm 16 so thats all i can do


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Always all about the boarding. Hitting the bars and clubs costs time and money, time that ought to be spent recovering, working out, and maintaining gear, and money that is needed for lift tickets, new gear, tools, etc. 
Admittedly I'd probably go party a bit in certain company, but given my normal boarding outings, it's not my preferred activity. Anytime I do go out and dish out the time and $ only to fail yet again to meet the future Mrs. TNT, I always wish I had done something more productive.
Snowboarding season only lasts for a few months - there's plenty of time for partying when the snow (errr...ice) is gone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

*dude!*



BurtonBoarder15 said:


> Well its all bout the boarding for me but i'm 16 so thats all i can do


you gotta find a way around that! im only 17 and its not very hard for me!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

personally i am only into snowboarding to shred powder... the social scene is fun, but if thats all your into, may be in for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

It's definitely about the snowboarding!

Don't get me wrong, I love to party and kick it with friends after a hard day, but nothing compares to the way snowboarding makes us feel. It's about being at the mercy of mother nature and conquering massive hills.

I don't know about you guys, but I don't get the same satisfaction from a keg stand or a triple shot as I do from stomping a trick after hours of trying.

If the only reason you're at the mountain is to drink and party, stay in the lodge and keep the lift lines down.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Its all about the riding for me.

I live near a world-renowned party city, so clubbing/bar-hopping, partying whatever you wanna call it, i can do right at home.

I'd travel 5+ hours to hit a HUGE hill and get to some sick powder, but not to go to a bar... its definitely secondary. A couple trips I've done were all about the boarding, too. Cheap, Hostle accomodations and last-minute plans, but the riding was there :thumbsup:


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

kri$han said:


> Its all about the riding for me.
> 
> I live near a world-renowned party city, so clubbing/bar-hopping, partying whatever you wanna call it, i can do right at home.
> 
> I'd travel 5+ hours to hit a HUGE hill and get to some sick powder, but not to go to a bar... its definitely secondary. A couple trips I've done were all about the boarding, too. Cheap, Hostle accomodations and last-minute plans, but the riding was there :thumbsup:



same. that explains my situation. i can be social where ever i want, i can't snowboard where ever i want.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I go for the snow and the beer, but not the reasons you think. I'm a huge micro brew fan and the little towns that have ski resorts always have some out of the way, really small (Like Snowshoe Brewery in Arnold, CA which is down the road from Bear Valley and makes the greatest Oatmeal Stout ever...in the history of the world...like since forever.).

But I'm there for the snow and discovering some of these Brewery places to relax, have a bite to eat and tell stories of the day with others.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Been there more than once. Kayaking the stanislaus and riding at Bear Valley. In the old days you could get take away bottles by the quart, and half gallon in glass containers that you could return and have refilled.

Are they still doing that up there? I too love small town brewer's.. played golf at the golf course next door too... one of my fave parts of the sierras's/>>>>>>> I had grand parents in Sonora so spent some time at Dodge ridge and Pinecrest.: camping when I was a kid hangin with Grandma/Pa Fishing on the Stan rafting kayaking/// panning gold growing up......


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Yup, Snowshoe will refill 1/2 gallon growlers. 

Great place for good cheap grub.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

zakk said:


> Yup, Snowshoe will refill 1/2 gallon growlers.
> 
> Great place for good cheap grub.


Fond memories... with my Ozzie girlfriend. I really liked the Beer, and the fact they I could take away a half gallon of fresh.
I have not frequented that part of the Sierra's for 12 years now. 

How many Brew pubs down in Angel's Camp these days ? Whats going on at Bear Valley?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

nzboardlife said:


> same. that explains my situation. i can be social where ever i want, i can't snowboard where ever i want.


Same here guys.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Midnightlily said:


> True... Seems to be something about snowboarders?


Then how come you boys aren't as brave about talking to chicks like me at apres as you are taking cliffs and booters?? I dunno if boarder boys are as brave as they think 

For me, it's all about the riding. If I can still hold my head up after some food a few pints, clearly it wasn't a hard enough day of riding.


----------



## Pwise08 (Nov 5, 2008)

Its def both. Go shred all day, then party at night. Why the hell not? 
Or if your like me, you will have a party or go to a party and after some beers think its a good idea to strap back in, hit this little 2-3 footer. and start throwing down grabs and attempt 180s.. nearly landing you in the street. GOOD TIMES


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

In my opinion, here in Calgary it doesn't seem to be much about the riding. I lived at the Lake in 94-95, Banff and Canmore up until '97, and i'd much rather have some beers after riding up there and sleep in my truck if I have to... No matter how much we partied up there, we were riding the next day. Of course proximity does play a huge role. Here in town you get all these flossers with their Escalades buying the newest gear, and a Louise card calling themselves snowboarders, yet they'll be up all night after the bar doing blow or some stupid shit like that so there's always an excuse not to go riding... It's sad, really... So I end up just going by myself most of the time, so if you live in Calgary and you're not a wanker gimme a holler and let's go rip some fast lines!


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

i went for my first time last year and we were only able to make one trip. needless to say i was pretty beat after (i may have fallen a few times lol) we went back to the lodge, got a fire started, threw back a couple of brewski's and just unwound. and beleive me, if the hot tub outside wasnt frozen i woulda been in there too lol. but im deffinatly going a bunch this year and for one reason. the slopes. probably the most fun i had all year


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

brewskis??? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

kri$han said:


> Its all about the riding for me.
> 
> 
> I'd travel 5+ hours to hit a HUGE hill and get to some sick powder, but not to go to a bar... its definitely secondary. A couple trips I've done were all about the boarding, too. Cheap, Hostle accomodations and last-minute plans, but the riding was there :thumbsup:


true dat. I've drive 12 hours through a snow storm to get to a mountain but I sure as hell wouldn't do it to go to a bar. (I think that was the same trip Kev drove his car into a snow bank and we had to dig him out....:laugh: )

It's about both. You can't have one without the other, they just go together. Its a symbiotic relationship. Where would those of us be on the East Coast without snow (err...ice) and good ol' Wobbly Barn...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

it would seem Kevin has a habit of driving into snowbanks......:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

cifex said:


> it was seem Kevin has a habit of driving into snowbanks......:cheeky4:


OMG!You weren't there for that one. We took two cars up, I was driving up about an hour behind Kev. We come to the exit to get up to Kton and see Kev and all his kronies (drunk Ed included) using their boards to dig his car out of the massive snow bank he plowed into bc he missed the exit. Jagass! :cheeky4:

And what?! No comment on the Wobbly Barn???  
tisk, tisk, I'm disappointed.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, I love the Wobbly Barn. I meet hot girls there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

cifex said:


> Oh, I love the Wobbly Barn. I meet hot girls there.


yeah, its full of hot girls...
dancing to shitty music...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Like PaoloSmythe, also being an old bastard, I will get a good early start on the hill. 99% of the parties, bars and women are highly over-rated in comparison to riding great lines.

Young ones don't get the pragmatism of "i can brutalise my liver when my knees have left me once and for all"

I'm suprised that no one has stated "No Friends On Pow Days"....:dunno: wife? Who's kids? friends :cheeky4:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

cifex said:


> brewskis??? :dunno:


Where else in America are people encouraged to drink beer and go as fast as they can?


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Where else in America are people encouraged to drink beer and go as fast as they can?



no no...brewskis is just a nickname for beer. i have never combined the two lol


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

blondie said:


> yeah, its full of hot girls...
> dancing to shitty music...


HAHA, nice. actually the last few times i was at the wobbly it had some decent bands play.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

All about the boarding. Im a shy guy so i tend to just keep to myself an the slopes.


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

For me, the snowboarding starts at night.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm all for boarding with a little night life sprinkled on top. I also don't seem to go to resort towns that are huge (everything shuts down it seems). Which sucks for my bf and friends (they'd be the one's still drunk boarding the next morning).


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I like to snowboard during the day and then, while everyone else is drinking and partying, I like to snowboard at night. I have a serious addiction, but it isn't on tap in the lodge, it's all over the mountain. Snow.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

I feel 10000x better after a day of riding then I used to after a night of partying. Hangovers are no longer my thing.
Coffee + hottubbing or just chillin ! Though I admit watching antics of bar hoppers in ski towns can be amusing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;74961 said:


> Then how come you boys aren't as brave about talking to chicks like me at apres as you are taking cliffs and booters?? I dunno if boarder boys are as brave as they think
> 
> For me, it's all about the riding. If I can still hold my head up after some food a few pints, clearly it wasn't a hard enough day of riding.


tsss, we guys always have to make the first step...
i like the boarding and the nightlife part , you just have to know your limits.
i snowboard 2 weeks a year so if i drink myself to oblivian at night , i ruin the little time
i have to snowboard.
So i do the partying in the bus an during the year


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

im a little bitch when it comes to women...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

:laugh: At least you're honest.

I pretend to be really interested in little kids writing skills.....


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

eh, the introduction is the hardest part. but once your past that its pretty easy...just talk lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

cifex said:


> I pretend to be really interested in little kids writing skills.....


You're an asshole...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

> Then how come you boys aren't as brave about talking to chicks like me at apres as you are taking cliffs and booters??


cliffs and booters are whores. They say yes to everyone. You just might not always be able to handle the ride :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

i'm a people person...i tend to talk to everyone, regardless of whether i was invited into the conversation or not...on the lift, in the line, at the bar...where ever.

and yeah i like to take breaks every few runs & hit up the bar for a drink or two. i'd say the majority of my time is spent on the hill, not in the bar, but the two do kinda go hand in hand for me. and i don't really give a fuck about anyone's thoughts regarding that. i don't claim, nor am i trying to be the most hardcore snowboarder on the mountain...i do it because it's fun & so is drinking...so fuck it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

the way i see it, the average person (i.e. myself) can only snowboard for 4-5 months and that is entirely dependent on weather patterns, so it could even be shorter than that. on the other hand, i can get drunk and party all year long...

...so getting shitfaced will always take a back seat to snowboarding for me.

...i could probably say the same about sex. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

both...
because riding is not a sport, it's a lifestyle


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

To me it's a sport. if there's gonna be a high of -17C, no new snow, and i'm by myself, I just simply can't be bothered to burn 60$ worth of diesel for that shit. When I do ride, I ride. Top to bottom, talk to no one, everybody is the enemy,(speed wise). No flossing the gear chilling on the slopes getting in people's way, riding slow for some gay ass 2 foot jump... no discussing cool new tricks and thinking i'm cool bouncing my board off trees and shit.. It's a sport more than anything for me, since i'm riding alone most of the time. Call me a hater all you want, i'm proud of that. I burn most riders who live the cool snowboarder's lifestyle all the way to the parking lot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

its all about the boarding but when the sun goes down and evbody is out there is rly the best part


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

hotsauceaddict said:


> To me it's a sport. if there's gonna be a high of -17C, no new snow, and i'm by myself, I just simply can't be bothered to burn 60$ worth of diesel for that shit. When I do ride, I ride. Top to bottom, talk to no one, everybody is the enemy,(speed wise). No flossing the gear chilling on the slopes getting in people's way, riding slow for some gay ass 2 foot jump... no discussing cool new tricks and thinking i'm cool bouncing my board off trees and shit.. It's a sport more than anything for me, since i'm riding alone most of the time. Call me a hater all you want, i'm proud of that. I burn most riders who live the cool snowboarder's lifestyle all the way to the parking lot.


you take riding waaaaaaaaaay too seriously. sounds more like a chore than having a good time by the way you say it. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

kyouness said:


> you take riding waaaaaaaaaay too seriously. sounds more like a chore than having a good time by the way you say it. :dunno:


snowboarding is about riding and having fun with friends
it starts as a sport and a hobby and it ends as a lifestyle.
i am thinking all day abouth boarding and when i can go again


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

kyouness said:


> you take riding waaaaaaaaaay too seriously. sounds more like a chore than having a good time by the way you say it. :dunno:


Haha it's funny that you say that, because I'm not gonna deny that in less than perfect conditions, it does indeed feel like a chore... My mission when I ride is, gotta hit every black and double black on the mountain, find a posse of good riders on each run and burn 'em to the bottom. Sometimes I get shown up, makes me try harder the next time. That is all I look forward to. I mean, you got gangs shooting each other over drugs, people racing to wherever they're going on the roads, drunk losers fighting over girls at the bar, the list goes on. There's a lot worse shit I could be doing competition wise. Yet I don't fit in anywhere, and no matter how good I am I don't care about medals, podiums, and all that bullshit. So this is how I am. I had a knee injury skiing, and riding is easier on the knees... but deep down, I look forward to skiing again, where as riding, I don't look forward to, even tho I have awesome days riding... My knee has been holding up great, So i'm buying ski gear at the end of this month. Then I'll do both. On a knee deep powder day, skiing is where it's at. On a balmy March afternoon with 5-10 cms that morning, i'm on my board and I keep my rearview nice and clean so I can see people. 

Either way i'd rather take anything too seriously rather than driving to the hill just to sit in the bar and hang out with friends... which I don't even do when i'm in town... Can't even find people to ride with, so fuck if i'm gonna care about bars and pubs and shit, at the hill or not...


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Just a thought taken purely from what you wrote, but I would guess that the reason you ride alone is being overly competitive with kind of a shitty attitude. But maybe I'm biased because I like riding with a couple of good friends with similar interests. I mean who gives a shit how fast you bombed a run when you can't share the experience with someone? And I laughed when you talk about "burning" randoms on the mountain, did they even know they were racing you? You got issues dude!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^666 posts! 

i go to the mountains to ride. that is all. 

i don't need to get up before the sun, catch a train, a plane and then a bus, to end up in a shoe boxed sized room, paying about £200 a night just so i can put on a pair of oversized boots which end up getting covered in vomit.

go and ride to your own vibe. 

i love to meet up with likemindeds... met a few forum peeps here and there.... and tho the locals would often 'bomb' the runs, for me, its all about the number of turns and so if they will wait for my slo-mo limey arse, thats cool. if not, then they can please themselves. but let's see you go balls to the wall on a 60 degree northern face 

this aint a sport, its a state of mind!

if you can't sense the zen, you might as well be wearing skis!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Perpetual3am said:


> Just a thought taken purely from what you wrote, but I would guess that the reason you ride alone is being overly competitive with kind of a shitty attitude. But maybe I'm biased because I like riding with a couple of good friends with similar interests. I mean who gives a shit how fast you bombed a run when you can't share the experience with someone? And I laughed when you talk about "burning" randoms on the mountain, did they even know they were racing you? You got issues dude!


Yep, I do have issues. Not gonna argue with you there. Trust issues, and i'm insecure as fuck. I'm not even being sarcastic, I just don't give a shit anymore. Regardless, I let my riding do the talking when i'm out, not my cool new jacket on the side of the hill with "friends" discussing the next tree to jib off of...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> ^^^666 posts!
> 
> i go to the mountains to ride. that is all.
> 
> ...


Zen shmen... Puh-leeze already with your ski bashing...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

hotsauceaddict said:


> Zen shmen... Puh-leeze already with your ski bashing...


i think you need to take life a little less serious man. lighten up a little.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

T.J. said:


> i think you need to take life a little less serious man. lighten up a little.


you know what? this is it for me on this site. fuck this. wouldn't wanna ruin your precious little vibes... 

what a fuckin joke this has all become


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hotsauceaddict said:


> Zen shmen... Puh-leeze already with your ski bashing...


i apologise and sympathise;

you seem to have missed the point.

as you prefer.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hotsauceaddict said:


> you know what? this is it for me on this site. fuck this. wouldn't wanna ruin your precious little vibes...
> 
> what a fuckin joke this has all become


a lack of chinooks makes you a tad testy huh?

we'll see you again.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

hotsauceaddict said:


> you know what? this is it for me on this site. fuck this. wouldn't wanna ruin your precious little vibes...
> 
> what a fuckin joke this has all become


why so serious? its just teh internetz!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> a lack of chinooks makes you a tad testy huh?
> 
> we'll see you again.


*
Please elaborate Euro-weenie!
Chi⋅nook*

    /ʃɪˈnʊk, -ˈnuk, tʃɪ-/ Show Spelled Pronunciation  [shi-noo







k, -nook, chi-] Show IPA Pronunciation  
–noun, plural -nooks, (especially collectively







) -nook.
1. a member of a formerly numerous North American Indian people originally inhabiting the northern shore of the mouth of the Columbia River and the adjacent territory. 
2. either of the two languages of the Chinook Indians. Compare Lower Chinook, Upper Chinook. 
3. (lowercase







) a warm, dry wind that blows at intervals down the eastern slopes of the Rocky Mountains. 
4. (lowercase







) chinook salmon. 5. a U.S. Army cargo helicopter in service since 1962 and capable of ferrying 12 tons of supplies and troo


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Duh Cifex, he's obviously talking about the lack of salmon!

Suriously Hotsauce, lighten up man!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

i dunno. i enjoy hitting the jibs and natural features with my friends. it's fun as hell bonking signs and snow blowers at will, maybe hitting a couple small kickers and riding a wall of natural snow, popping ollies at the incline to see who can ollie the highest and farthest, spotting a line through the trees and making your nervous way through trying not to hit each other or anything solid, and trying to butter down the mountain and failing miserably, getting to the bottom with huge smiles and high fives just to do it all over again, but hitting different things this time around... just all out having a damn good time not worrying about what everyone else is doing and just messing around with your friends.

that pretty much sums up snowboarding for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

cifex said:


> *
> Please elaborate Euro-weenie!
> Chi⋅nook*
> 
> ...


he means #3, I used to live in Calgary

@hotsauce, arent tricks and jibs and backcountry part of boarding? if you just wanna go fast ur missing a pretty big part of it...

edit:
#5 seems good too, if it is a cargo helicopter able to carry 12 tons of supplies I dont think any of us get enough of those (except in Iraq) and they dont have snowboards there either. they DO have sandboards tho,


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

those are atlantic salmonids aren't they?? Nice on the barbie hey? yum. I have enjoyed ocean caught chinook as Sashimi minutes after being caught. Nice fish though MPD. good on ya.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

definitely makes the day that much better having a couple beers and talking with everyone whom you meet and friends. My first time on a board and even on skis was last saturday, and i must say there's nothing like carving up a mountain and falling and getting back up to progress further and quicker the next time. Theres no reason to get shitfaced going out to a bar. Everyone knows there limit just the same as when there riding. If beer tastes good to you, and your thirsty (especially with all the brewerys around the resorts) then have a beer. I would'nt say they go hand in hand. But it's there, so why not relax and enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

You are wise my brother. To each his own, just don't tread on me or my peeps. Enjoy the spice of life...in moderation of course.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Are those Chinooks or Coho? According to Wikipedia they are both in all the Great Lakes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

He does not seem willing or able to answer our querys cifex?? hmm I can tell if I see the mouth its mostly black.

update news flash: Chinook (King) lower jaw at base of teeth is black
Tail fin rays smooth
spots on both tail lobes

Coho (silver)
lower jaw at base of teeth is white
tail fin rays are ribbed
spots mostly on upper tail lobe.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm leaning that way as well by the size of that rear dorsal.

Salmon Family, Salmonidae

/ThreadJack


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> To clarify....
> 
> When it comes to chinooks mine are big like this


NICE!!!!!! Yummy 

I usually fish in the ocean, gotta love those blues and striped bass. Tough motherfuckers


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

nice link. detailed pics


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh and to stay on topic, for me it is most definitely the snowboarding


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

oneplankawanka said:


> He does not seem willing or able to answer our querys cifex?? hmm I can tell if I see the mouth its mostly black.
> 
> update news flash: Chinook (King) lower jaw at base of teeth is black
> Tail fin rays smooth
> ...





cifex said:


> I'm leaning that way as well by the size of that rear dorsal.
> 
> Salmon Family, Salmonidae
> 
> /ThreadJack


jebus. worst threadjack evar! :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

guilty as charged TJ..Take me to the Gallows pole. Hang man hang man... wait a little while... I think I see my sister coming riding many miles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

You are wise master Yoda. Or should I say Yogurt? Aah don't make a fuss I am just plain yogurt. Schralping is a Religion and the Mountain is my church. If a great creator exists, He/she dwells in the cathedrals of nature. Word.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Wish we had some better churches around here....


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to the Church of Boarding my congregates.

Here we will bask in the glory of the mountain snowlight. We will breathe deeply of the freezing air and let it fill us with joy. And yes, my brethren, we will occasionally partake of the most expensive and greasiest food on the planet. But we do this for one reason: to better ourselves through pain.

For it is in the pain of falling that we learn the true meaning of success. It is with the bruised knees, sore wrists and aching feet of self-flagellation that we find our inner peace. For when we do catch and edge on a rail, it is then that we learn. When we botch a 360 and wipe out, it is then that we grow. And when we eat pow on a wicked double black, it is then that we...well, get hurt.

So join with me, brothers and sisters. Praise the snow and the mountains with me. We will come together, regardless of our beliefs on politics, drugs or cars. We will celebrate the one TRUE religion. The religion of the snowboarder. For here at the Church of Boarding, boarding is our way, the _only_ way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Amen Flick.. and A women for that matter..Ha ha 


Let there be shred.. and there was much rejoicing and face shots.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

oneplankawanka said:


> and there was much rejoicing and face shots.



I thought we were talking about snowboarding.....HAR HAR HAR


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> I thought we were talking about snowboarding.....HAR HAR HAR


Id rather pump trannies.  









In the halfpipe.














half pipes not crackpipes.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Sorry guys, Snowboarding is neither a sport nor a lifestyle, it is a religion....:thumbsup:


Similar to fishing.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

cifex said:


> I'm leaning that way as well by the size of that rear dorsal.
> 
> Salmon Family, Salmonidae
> 
> /ThreadJack


Chinook FTW.

Salmonids only have one dorsal, you might be looking at the adipose fin.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

oneplankawanka said:


> Id rather pump trannies.


...you said trannies. HAHA! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I say both.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, I think it's both too.


I'm a sucker for Gretchen Bleiler. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

gotta love riding the next day with a buzz from last night still:laugh:


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Welcome to the Church of Boarding my congregates.
> 
> So join with me, brothers and sisters. Praise the snow and the mountains with me. We will come together, regardless of our beliefs on politics, drugs or cars. We will celebrate the one TRUE religion. The religion of the snowboarder. For here at the Church of Boarding, boarding is our way, the _only_ way.


haahah it is a religion.. but i like to think of it more like crack cocaine. Once you start you can't stop, and the thought of being seperated from it puts you in deep depression.

I'm seriously wondering what I am going to do with myself when the season ends. I'm going to need a support group, christ.

"Hi, my name is Ed, and I'm an addict." lol

(Apologies to anyone who REALLY is in AA or NA or some shit like that)


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

buy a really surfy feeling longboard and learn to carve and slide.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i have to admit i love the snowbunnies.. but for me its 100% bout the ride itself. I am a different person when I get on a mountain. Typically I am a short tempered easily agitated, impatient person. When I am on the slopes i am in my zone.. I am patient in choosing my path, when i fall I learn from it rather than get aggravated, and I am just very chill. The closest thing I have ever been to that off the mountain is medically induced.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> haahah it is a religion.. but i like to think of it more like crack cocaine. Once you start you can't stop, and the thought of being seperated from it puts you in deep depression.
> 
> I'm seriously wondering what I am going to do with myself when the season ends. I'm going to need a support group, christ.
> 
> ...


i agree 100% I am totally an addict! its all i can think about when I am home. I am fine for a day or 2 tops, then I start getting easily upset and cranky because i dont want to be anywhere else other than on the mountain!


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

All about the ride for me. Dropping in at the top of run with a rush of adrenaline and exploding from there. Balls to the walls top to bottom, buried in carves to where it takes all I have to keep my legs bearing the force and weight. Get on the chair, repeat.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

HouseMuzik said:


> haahah it is a religion.. but i like to think of it more like crack cocaine. Once you start you can't stop, and the thought of being seperated from it puts you in deep depression.
> 
> I'm seriously wondering what I am going to do with myself when the season ends. I'm going to need a support group, christ.
> 
> ...


No way! Snowboarding is GOOD for you. You get a total body workout (arms if you fall down a lot :laugh you get some cardio, you get to be in the great outdoor and you get to spend time having fun with friends. The closest addiction snowboarding can be compared to is a sex addiction. :thumbsup:


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I take off by myself on a whim, so it's more about the riding for me.

That said, I love a good whiskey after the ride... helps loosen any stiffness from what I refer to as inevitability (or spills).

As for the bunnies, bring them the hell on... plenty of spirits to go around!

Word to huckaflurry spin!


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> I take off by myself on a whim, so it's more about the riding for me.
> 
> That said, I love a good whiskey after the ride... helps loosen any stiffness from what I refer to as inevitability (or spills).
> 
> ...


I'm with you 100% dude. I left yesterday at 3:30 and drove 2 hours to sugar mntn by myself just to ride the night 6-10 run! Then drove 2 hours back.

Its all about the boarding for sure to me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Nightlife? What's that? LOL

I'm there for the snowboarding. After we finish our night ride, we hit the local fast-food joint then crash so we can get up early the next morning and hit the slopes again.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

VenomousSVT said:


> i have to admit i love the snowbunnies.. but for me its 100% bout the ride itself. I am a different person when I get on a mountain. Typically I am a short tempered easily agitated, impatient person. When I am on the slopes i am in my zone.. I am patient in choosing my path, when i fall I learn from it rather than get aggravated, and I am just very chill. The closest thing I have ever been to that off the mountain is medically induced.


Great post, I fully agree. My town is full of aussies who just want to party and have ridden like 15 days this year while working at the damned resort. They are too hungover the rest of the time. I usually lean towards more boarding / less partying depending on the conditions. If it's a pow day tomorrow, you can bet I'll be only having a few drinks and sticking with the greenage instead.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I also think it's partly about how hungry you are for boarding at the given time. If I just rode 6/7 days the week before, I don't mind sacrificing a late start one day the next week. And earlier in the season, It's wayyyyy more about the boarding because I've been starved all summer long. Then about half-way through the partying starts to come into play more often.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

SB4L said:


> Great post, I fully agree. My town is full of aussies who just want to party and have ridden like 15 days this year while working at the damned resort. They are too hungover the rest of the time. I usually lean towards more boarding / less partying depending on the conditions. If it's a pow day tomorrow, you can bet I'll be only having a few drinks and sticking with the greenage instead.


exactly!!!! we went to WV earlier this year and out of 15 people only 2 of us actually wanted to be on the slopes.. the other guys wanted to go out and party all night, and stay up till 6am the next morning! The 2 of us that wanted to be out on the snow were punished by not being able to sleep because the other guys were partying all night.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Wes

Plus the ladies love us 




Midnightlily said:


> True... Seems to be something about snowboarders?




It's cause we smell so good


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> The closest addiction snowboarding can be compared to is a sex addiction.


Sans the herpes, that is.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

izibo said:


> Sans the herpes, that is.


T.

M.

I.

l
o
l


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

snowboarding>drinking
although drinking+snowboarding is an excellent combo


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I said it before and I'll say it again.... Ride all day, have fun all night. If you can't do it, then just ride...... Partying is fun but I'll wake up in the worst condition at 7 am and still go ride the hill....


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

for me waking up all shitty and hitting the mountain takes most of the emjoyment out of it.. i will drink a few and socialize at ight, but for me its all about whats happening when i am strapped in.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> What a bunch of wimps!:laugh: I have no problem getting up at 6 am to get ready for first trax regardless of how much tanguery I sucked down the night before! I dont waste my time with beer! 94 proof baby is all one needs:thumbsup:
> 
> And if I feel a little incoherent once I get to the top of the mountain, then its time for a safety meeting and everything is just ducky.
> 
> I will say this. Its not a good idea to ride thru glades when not feeling up to par. The trees could care less about what you were doing the night before and they dont move out of your way


'safety meeting' , i dig your style mpd


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> 'safety meeting' , i dig your style mpd


ME TOO:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

i deff go for the snowboarding go big or go home!!!


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

if it wasn't about snowboarding what would it be about? how could you possibly contemplate anything else... i didn't even think that was possible!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

I snowboard as much as i can and whenever im not snowboarding im getting fucked up partying


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

its all about the boarding No Question, F&$k all that other sh!t, the way I look at it is we only get blessed with snow for a few months every year and are able to do what we do, partying and bars are always there. Dont get me wrong its cool to come back to the room and Blaze up a little spinach, and pound a beer or two. But to go out and party all night just to wake up all late and cut your day short and ride all incoherent........ Nahhh just not worth it, winter ends too quick to waste it in the lodge or in bed hung over. I'll save the partying for when im home, or for summer.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

apparently you guys do have one.. everyone in your pics are wearing helmets!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

About drinking and riding... when the buzz wears off and all your left with is an empty camelbak and dehyrdration setting in, where is the fun in that?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Ehhhhh...gotta say I feel a little different about drinking and riding. I think that if you drink 2 or 3 beers it will just loosen u up, for some people anyway. I dont mean by any way you should go out and get wasted and then ride, or smoke and ride, no way in hell. But a few beers...then take a nice run. I actually love doing that :thumbsup:


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

a few beers or well drinks give me the courage to try stuff i normally wouldnt


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> a few beers or well drinks give me the courage to try stuff i normally wouldnt


start freebording.. you get over the idea of snowboarding the streets and over the fear of the pavement, the snow is like a marshmallow to fall on, you will be fearless!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

For me the most important thing is snowboarding and being out in the mountains.
Hanging out and partying with mellow guys/gals with the same passion as you is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

robbied said:


> For me the most important thing is snowboarding and being out in the mountains.
> Hanging out and partying with mellow guys/gals with the same passion as you is just icing on the cake.


I agree! for me its the riding, the people and after parties are just a bonus.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Obviously the best part of riding is nailing down that new trick you have been working on or hitting some epic lines. The people, parties and all other aspects are just an added bonus. 

I've never snowboarded drunk but I do enjoy a beer or two with lunch before I go back out riding. I am pretty sure if I was drunk and riding I would get careless, catch an edge and break my ass haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't think I'd ever want to ride drunk.. it just couldn't possibly end well haha. I think that I'll leave that part for the night life.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

snowboardkid156 said:


> I don't think I'd ever want to ride drunk.. it just couldn't possibly end well haha. I think that I'll leave that part for the night life.


agreed...


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

VenomousSVT said:


> start freebording.. you get over the idea of snowboarding the streets and over the fear of the pavement, the snow is like a marshmallow to fall on, you will be fearless!:thumbsup:


i wish i could, the only time i'm around snow is when i drive 3+ hours to a resort...and when im driving that far, i'm on the mountain as long as i can physically take it. if i lived closer to the snow i'd be able to mess around a lot more and freeboard but unfortunately i dont, i live near the beach :/


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> i wish i could, the only time i'm around snow is when i drive 3+ hours to a resort...and when im driving that far, i'm on the mountain as long as i can physically take it. if i lived closer to the snow i'd be able to mess around a lot more and freeboard but unfortunately i dont, i live near the beach :/


so what does being far away from the snow have to do with freebording?


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

hahah its all about the fun for me

going with my friends and nailing new tricks is sweet.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

I do it to push myself and to get away from everything & live in the moment. The best riding ive ever had was riding solo & doing my own thing.:dunno: Nothing but you & the mtn.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Nugggster said:


> I do it to push myself and to get away from everything & live in the moment. The best riding ive ever had was riding solo & doing my own thing.:dunno: Nothing but you & the mtn.


I have to agree...riding with 6 or 7 people is the shit...but there is nothing like listening to a good song and riding down the mtn all by yourself. No one but you and the mtn....


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> I have to agree...riding with 6 or 7 people is the shit...but there is nothing like listening to a good song and riding down the mtn all by yourself. No one but you and the mtn....


It is so surreal riding alone at your own pace working on whatever you want. I agree riding with a group is fun but so is tossing on a pair of headphones and rippin' it alone


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> I have to agree...riding with 6 or 7 people is the shit...but there is nothing like listening to a good song and riding down the mtn all by yourself. No one but you and the mtn....


agreed.. i enjoy carving it up and making cool lines with friends as well.. but there are times even in my group when i really want to have my soundtrack going in my head


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

VenomousSVT said:


> agreed.. i enjoy carving it up and making cool lines with friends as well.. but there are times even in my group when i really want to have my soundtrack going in my head


x3 on the agreement lol. I used to just wear ear buds, have one on and one hanging when I used to ride with friends. or just put em on to concentrate.. I can usually hear over those things.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> I like both. I love riding alone, you get to share a chair with someone you dont know and from that point do your thing. I really enjoy cruising by myself and listening to nothing more than wind. Nightime is an excellent time to ride alone, makes it easy on those safety meetings... Now that my son has been riding thats been a blast. It is nice to have someone to talk to and the father/son trust bond is very important in this day and age so its great to address all that stuff too. The meets what can I say. You meet all these wonderful awesome riders who just wanna ride and the epic times that produces is simply icing on a cake! Thats something u just cant get anywhere. All in all I can honestly say as long as I am on that board then I can make and take advantage of the best of both worlds.


truth.

riding alone is great and all, but how great can it be if you have no one to share it with?
the best riding experiences ive ever had is when i was with my good friends and the conditions were epic, it just doesnt get any better than that


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> I like both. I love riding alone, you get to share a chair with someone you dont know and from that point do your thing. I really enjoy cruising by myself and listening to nothing more than wind. Nightime is an excellent time to ride alone, makes it easy on those safety meetings... Now that my son has been riding thats been a blast. It is nice to have someone to talk to and the father/son trust bond is very important in this day and age so its great to address all that stuff too. The meets what can I say. You meet all these wonderful awesome riders who just wanna ride and the epic times that produces is simply icing on a cake! Thats something u just cant get anywhere. All in all I can honestly say as long as I am on that board then I can make and take advantage of the best of both worlds.



I totally agree with you...Thats really cool that you ride with your son. I am a chick, so I cant wait to have that mother/daughter, son (whichever comes first lol) bond thing, especially boarding. Me and the man were just talking about this the other day. Bringing them up to board basically as soon as they learn to walk. I was riding one day and I saw this kid boarding, he had to be no more then 5, but I asked his mom how old he was and not only was it his 2nd season, he was 3 years old. No lie. And he wasn't even bad! Props to you tho, thats really cool u and your son board together.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

I didnt read all the replies, so if this is redundant.. my bad!

I don't think it's a question of shredding vs partying. Its about more then just hitting the slopes and its about more then being able party, its being able to live and breathe the two  I like to think of it as a lifestyle, at some point the two become co-dependent. If it wasn't for the rush of rippin through the pow, or jams after hours, it wouldnt be the same.

But lets just get one thing straight, until the lifts close, your ass better be on those hills.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

It is definitely a lifestyle. I mean to snowboard there are so many peripheral things about your life that have to be in place to ride. I mean you gotta love traveling (we all know this too well) adventure, sometimes pain, etc.. your mind can fill the rest in


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> It is definitely a lifestyle. I mean to snowboard there are so many peripheral things about your life that have to be in place to ride. I mean you gotta love traveling (we all know this too well) adventure, sometimes pain, etc.. *your mind can fill the rest in*


FTW! haha

Just one thing I want to say though. Anyone can ride a board, but to be good at it and to call yourself a boarder you need to have the rest of you life in-tune with that 'lifestyle'. For lack of a better way to say it, you gotta have the steeze. I have a lot of friends that board, but half of them just dont have it, the ones that do you can spot from a mile away. I dont know if that makes sense, but for me.. its not something that you can fake. Its an attidude as much as it is a skill.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

orite, steez, rite.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

dasenergi said:


> FTW! haha
> 
> Just one thing I want to say though. Anyone can ride a board, but to be good at it and to call yourself a boarder you need to have the rest of you life in-tune with that 'lifestyle'. For lack of a better way to say it, you gotta have the steeze. I have a lot of friends that board, but half of them just dont have it, the ones that do you can spot from a mile away. I dont know if that makes sense, but for me.. its not something that you can fake. Its an attidude as much as it is a skill.



Hell yea, you put that perfect. Only the real boarders are gonna know what you mean also lol :thumbsup:

Everything I do revolves around boarding. I mean everything, my schedule for school, my work schedule, my car, my school work (meaning I do all of it before or after boarding season, as much as I can anyway). Just about everything revolves around boarding for me. Snowboarding is sure as hell a lifestyle...not just a hobby. 

Its funny you said that 'its not something you can fake, its an attitude as much as it is a skill' cause I am from NY so snowboarding is really not that common around here, and I have had lots of people come up to me and say "Do you snowboard? You look like you do." And to me, that is a VERY flattering comment, I just say "yes I sure as hell am a snowboarder..."


So basically put....its about the snowboarding


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I kind of get what you're saying, but I wouldn't say it's about the steeze, it's about the soul. Now that is corny but true. You've got the rider who only can get 6 days a year if that, because of where they live. Yet they are so stoked to go and amped the whole time. To guys like me who have been riding for over 20 years and it's basically just who we are. Always stoked for those first turns of the season, big powder days, etc. Other peeps get to ride over 100 days a season. 

Moral of the story, it's what you want it to be.

Then you have the jokers, who have maybe gone twice in the last four years but are "core" riders. I guess some could have the soul, but they are ones that always seem to have an excuse to not ride than they do to go riding like the rest of us. So what excuse do you make?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> but they are ones that always seem to have an excuse to not ride than they do to go riding like the rest of us. So what excuse do you make?



That is exactly it.

and I always make excuses to other aspects of my life never boarding. Shit I've feigned an illness many times starting days in advance at work knowing that a big storm might hit later in the week and I just might "get sick" :laugh:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

dasenergi said:


> For lack of a better way to say it, you gotta have the steeze.


You did not lack a better way to say it.......




dasenergi said:


> Its an attidude as much as it is a skill.



Ugh, I loathe the word steeze. All I think of with Steeze are Ghetto Ts!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> You did not lack a better way to say it.......
> 
> Ugh, I loathe the word steeze. All I think of with Steeze are Ghetto Ts!


Steeze on a basic level is the fusion of style and ease, I dont see the relation to ghetto tees but thats not for me to judge. The point I was trying to make is that attitude is part of being a boarder. Whether you call it steeze, swag, soul, or attitude fundamentally its all the same thing. Its the dedication to the sport and the stylistic execution of it. Like I said before, being a boarder encompasses more then having the ability to stand with your feet strapped into a deck. Make associations as you will, but you cant deny that a rider's expression both on the board and off it, define them as a snowboarder.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

10 character


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

I gotta disagree about the whole steez thing. As long as your true to yourself and you do what you love then thats all that matters. Cant fake the funk. I ride because I love the cold. I love the feel of trudging through snow to get to where im gonna ride. Waking up early in the morning & seeing your breathe in the cold ass air & feeling the wind in your face. I dont care if I cant pull backside 5s & the guy next to me on the chair can. Im out there doing what I love, living in the moment & enjoying my time alive experiencing the epic beauty of the mtns & riding with friends. Its priceless & it cant be bought or immitated.


----------



## AirConditioning (Oct 5, 2009)

Nugggster said:


> I gotta disagree about the whole steez thing. As long as your true to yourself and you do what you love then thats all that matters. Cant fake the funk. I ride because I love the cold. I love the feel of trudging through snow to get to where im gonna ride. Waking up early in the morning & seeing your breathe in the cold ass air & feeling the wind in your face. I dont care if I cant pull backside 5s & the guy next to me on the chair can. Im out there doing what I love, living in the moment & enjoying my time alive experiencing the epic beauty of the mtns & riding with friends. Its priceless & it cant be bought or immitated.


^^ That's real 'steeze' right up there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

You guys are hilarious. Ive never seen so much contempt towards one word in my life. 

Either way, I agree with pretty much everything that you said Nugggster. The way you described it as an integration of elements and emotions couldn't have been better put.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

cifex said:


> :laugh: At least you're honest.
> 
> I pretend to be really interested in little kids writing skills.....





blondie said:


> You're an asshole...


Haha.....that is funny. However, that feigned interest seemed to last the better part of a year!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

dasenergi said:


> Steeze on a basic level is the fusion of style and ease.


Thank you Sarah Webster. I just couldn't find that word in my hip dictionary......clarification was absolutely necessary. Now that you described it.....yeah still don't like it!

We all dig what you are saying, there is just a generational gap between the Steazers (or Steezers), and those that are just right-on. Christ, I just placed myself on the upper-end of the generation gap....oiy!

I gotta say, I even get overly giddy when I log-onto weather.com (NOAA is used from December to April) for a quick check-in on the daily temperature (high of 65) and I am greeted by a National Map that has those awesome purple splotches out west! Oh wait, I even see pink up in New England......mmmmm Pink....giggidy! 

SO, I shall drop my steaze bashing and just request a chorus of Let it Snow, Let it Snow, Let it Snow!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

neednsnow said:


> Thank you Sarah Webster. I just couldn't find that word in my hip dictionary......clarification was absolutely necessary. Now that you described it.....yeah still don't like it!
> 
> We all dig what you are saying, there is just a generational gap between the Steazers (or Steezers), and those that are just right-on. Christ, I just placed myself on the upper-end of the generation gap....oiy!
> 
> ...


Hey, I thought maybe hearin it from me might've changed your mind
Guess not! 

I heard there was already snow in Western Canada (Alberta, I think?), I can't explain how jealous I am. The east better step up its game and follow suit


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

dasenergi said:


> I heard there was already snow in Western Canada (Alberta, I think?), I can't explain how jealous I am. The east better step up its game and follow suit


Yep, we're riding this coming weekend, even had a few turns with the groms on Monday. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

def jealous, and that is why I'm seriously comtemplating leaving the East Coast, although I am a pansy to just up and move my life I won't lie HAHA. But I'm at the point where I just might lift my skirt and do it this season...Maybe even just for the winter.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> def jealous, and that is why I'm seriously comtemplating leaving the East Coast, although I am a pansy to just up and move my life I won't lie HAHA. But I'm at the point where I just might lift my skirt and do it this season...Maybe even just for the winter.


ha i kinda did this only i went up north instead of the west coast. i wasnt ready to go all the way to the other coast but vermont has treated me very well the past 3-4 years. originally i was just going to teach for a season my first year out of highschool then join the coast guard but one thing led to another and now 3 years later im still shreddin everyday of the season.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> def jealous, and that is why I'm seriously comtemplating leaving the East Coast, although I am a pansy to just up and move my life I won't lie HAHA. But I'm at the point where I just might lift my skirt and do it this season...Maybe even just for the winter.


Just do it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, do it. Even if you only rent out a basement apartment for 6 months it'll be a good experience. Hell, I cant waittt to move out there.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the Support everyone!!!! You know what I think this season I just may make a move to a mountain as I am a product of the financial industry's mass lay-offs.

I'm contemplating Hood (as I have friends there), Denver, Syracuse or VT. Now My only question is this: My main concern is securing employment, thus I am going to get my level I AASI cert to be able to teach. I don't necessarily have to work on the mtn, but what areas would you say are easiest as far as finding work? Because being so far from home, then not having a job suddenly could throw my season off severely


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

dasenergi said:


> Yeah, do it. Even if you only rent out a basement apartment for 6 months it'll be a good experience. Hell, I cant waittt to move out there.



So let's do this!!!! splitting rent is way more affordable :laugh:

Just pick a Mtn. I'm there haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Hahaha okay, but you'll have to wait till next winter if we're splitting 

As for securing employment, send out some resumes to various places around the area you're going to move into. Definitely back yourself up with the certification, it looks good on a resume if nothing else.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Fair enough lol, but if you ever want to visit, you're more than welcome lol

Yea I'm going to start to do that and see what I drum up, I've found some interesting prospects


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Job market in Calgary is picking up... weekdays in the city, weekends in the mountains.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

South Korea has been good to me with long seasons and good resorts. I move to Washington State later this year, so I'll be blessed still with good peaks.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Midnightlily said:


> True... Seems to be something about snowboarders?


Probably because we act like gangsters:dunno: LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

seant46 said:


> Probably because we act like gangsters:dunno: LOL


Word... is that too gangster?


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

schnitzelmopi said:


> Word... is that too gangster?


haha your cutting it close but i'll let it slide.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

For me it is about myself. After god knows how many years of looking at magazines, dreaming of going snowboarding, listening to friends stories of their snowboard trip, I finally bought my own board, at the end of the season but that's beside the point.

I always get super happy when we get a huge snow storm because I know how much fun it would be to go boarding or snowmobiling but I was always stuck inside playing video games wishing I had a board. 

The only two times I got to get out on my board were crap conditions the one time was slushy and the other time icy as hell. I didn't care I had a blast on the slushy day and was with a friend who was having a great time, his first time skiing in years, but the second time the friend I went with was complaining about everything, I wasn't to happy about the ice but I was happy to be out snowboarding but he complained all the way up the hill and wanted to leave half way through the day. He was driving so what could I say.

Riding bmx taught me to be patient, wait for the opportunity, and enjoy the moment. I carry that attitude with me to the hill and just have fun and look on the bright side.

Now I'm just rambling


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

For me it's snowboarding and the culture in general.

I've always attached to things that are difficult to learn, and allow me to progress at my own pace.. the freedom of it all hit me weird too..

Like you aren't free but you just feel good flying through the powder..

But I like to get drunk too


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

This year was more about riding than partying. That is in part do to it was my first season on a board and I needed all the clean time on a board to perfect my skills. As i have progressed I loosened up and had a few beers at night, but nothing to cause a hangover. With year number 1 under my belt, i see myself getting more loose next year.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

The jokes will never stop will they!! I let my gaurd down around a superb group of soon to be friends!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

not round' these parts lol.

funny friends are good friends.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

if I had to choose between snowboarding and beer, it would be a very tough choice, but I'm pretty sure I'd kick beer to the curb.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

When I go for a long trip, I will party a bit at night, but I'm there to board so Im not going to get blasted and not be able to function the next day. I went on a trip with 14 people a couple years ago. My boy and me were playin' it easy, drank a bit, but went to sleep about midnight. The rest of the group were on the mountain about 2 hours total for the 3 days we were there because they were up all night and so hungover they slept all day.... Thats a waste of the trip to me.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm a die hard rider. Like you Sleev-les I'm in bed by midnight regardless of what kind of partying I'm doing. Even If I don't sleep (hehe) my body is resting and that is good enough in my mind :laugh: 

I'm there to ride as well and that is all that matters to me and in fact if I couldn't even handle drinking, smoking, etc the day before I would kick it all no second thoughts.

I think there are people who party because they snowboard and there are the other type who snowboard for the parties. Just my thoughts, because if you really love the pow and the adrenaline and wicked shots you can get, then why drink them all away the night before? I guess only because it is more of a lifestyle for that person, which there is nothing wrong with that.

I mean my sickest partying is always done due to snowboarding so I'm not gonna lie that on a week trip I'll get comatose a night..or two haha


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

For me its all about riding, the feeling I get when making a turn. Mind is completely clear. It makes no difference to me if I ride with people or not, I enjoy it equally. The party after is just what I do on a weekend anyway, it has no bearing on my motivation or enjoyment of riding.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm good enough to hit the mountain now after drinking the night before. Last year a no no. It's no different than partying all night then playing soccer on a few hours sleep.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

sleev-les said:


> The rest of the group were on the mountain about 2 hours total for the 3 days we were there because they were up all night and so hungover they slept all day.... Thats a waste of the trip to me.


Few years ago we drove to Tremblant, my friend Adam was all gung-ho about it. We drove overnight and got there late morning, he decided to warm up with an enormous bowl of chili a few pints of beer and three shots of whiskey. He did two runs that day and quit. He got so f*cked up that night that the next day he didn't ride at all. The third day he paid for another lift ticket and did 1 run before calling it a day, and on day 4 he didn't come home until 5am and was asleep until 5 minutes before we loaded up the car to drive home in the afternoon.

Talk about a waste...

But he was a source of entertainment for the week, beginning with the 4am taking a shit on someone's front lawn on some random road exit off of the 401 in Ontario and wiping his ass with a snowball. That'll happen when you eat a microwave steak sandwhich at the gas station at 330am.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

david_z said:


> Few years ago we drove to Tremblant, my friend Adam was all gung-ho about it. We drove overnight and got there late morning, he decided to warm up with an enormous bowl of chili a few pints of beer and three shots of whiskey. He did two runs that day and quit. He got so f*cked up that night that the next day he didn't ride at all. The third day he paid for another lift ticket and did 1 run before calling it a day, and on day 4 he didn't come home until 5am and was asleep until 5 minutes before we loaded up the car to drive home in the afternoon.
> 
> Talk about a waste...
> 
> But he was a source of entertainment for the week, beginning with the 4am taking a shit on someone's front lawn on some random road exit off of the 401 in Ontario and wiping his ass with a snowball. That'll happen when you eat a microwave steak sandwhich at the gas station at 330am.


lol Sounds like one of the guys with us on that trip.. Before our friend left the mountain (paid for 2 full day lift tickets and rentals) he got into a fight with it.. He kept falling and then started punching the mountain. I was dying lol..... On top of it, he thought he was the shyt and was telling 2 other people with us (was their first time) to not get mad because you'd never learn. After he lost the fight with the mountain, he was wasted the rest of the weekend. He managed to piss himself a couple times, and then wander the mountain top in boxers lol... Dumb..


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I think its very different. Even a long soccer game doesn't last for more than 2 hours, and unless you're center-half back, you have a pretty good bit of down time.

Compare this to being on the mountain for 6 or 7 hours of riding. Even when I am in snowboard shape and fully rested, I am usually beat by time the lifts stop running.


bassholic said:


> I'm good enough to hit the mountain now after drinking the night before. Last year a no no. It's no different than partying all night then playing soccer on a few hours sleep.


----------

